# Ederberries and rosehips.



## kilagal (Nov 8, 2011)

Yesterday we took a ride. We do this once a year. And we picked wild elderberries and rosehips. Once they were cleaned we now have 6 gallons of berries. And after deseeding a good half gallon of rosehips.
I am going to freeze the elderberries till the weather cools off more as they need to be steam juiced.


----------



## bogey (Aug 10, 2015)

Recently found elderberry growing on our place. Was so happy to find some. They are young and sparse. Maybe too much shade? Will try to replant a couple. Want to make jelly.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

kilagal said:


> Yesterday we took a ride. We do this once a year. And we picked wild elderberries and rosehips. Once they were cleaned we now have 6 gallons of berries. And after deseeding a good half gallon of rosehips.
> I am going to freeze the elderberries till the weather cools off more as they need to be steam juiced.


How do you process elderberry? I freeze the whole umbrels first then give them a shake. "Steam juiced"? Haven't heard of this&#8230; can you elaborate?


----------



## kilagal (Nov 8, 2011)

Sorry guys I have been trying for 2 days to post this.


----------

